# post your dogs baby pics



## sharpei (Mar 15, 2013)

ok so I was kicking around and ran across a photo of my dog malcomb when he was a pup. now i wnat to see al your puppy pics too.

http://prntscr.com/xq131


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

So squishy!!! So adorable <3 Sharpeis honestly are one of the cutest dogs


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Kylie









Thud









Jack. 

I haven't got pictures of Bug as a baby.


----------



## Fade (Feb 24, 2012)

Flash and Vader I adopted as adults. so All I have is baby Leos. ( his nickname was puddles when he was a baby cause he made a bunch of puddles. )


----------



## AlbertaLab (Feb 13, 2013)

Dio as a pup <3


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

This is going to be my favorite thread EVER!! I go on google all the time so I can look at puppies and now I can just go to this thread  thank you sharpei and malcomb is so sweet looking. Jack, Kylie, Thud, Dio, and Leo  AWES!!!! my heart is melting because they are so cute


----------



## Tainted (Jan 23, 2012)

CptJack said:


> Thud


Beyond adorable.


My two.


----------



## Daenerys (Jul 30, 2011)

Here is Faolan, I got Legend at a year old so I don't have one of him.


----------



## sharpei (Mar 15, 2013)

this is great, thanks for sharing.

keep em coming guys and gals.


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

CptJack said:


> Thud


I just love Thud.



Daenerys said:


> Here is Faolan, I got Legend at a year old so I don't have one of him.


Faolan looks like such a character.

We got Katie at 5 1/2 months, so we don't have little baby pictures. Here are a few from the day we met her and the weekend we brought her home.


----------



## sharpei (Mar 15, 2013)

new arrival pictures are just as good, anyone can definitely feel free to add their first time pictures it doesnt HAVE to be just puppy pics.

thanks for sharing!


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

This thread is making me sad that we didn't get more pictures when he was super little. We visited the litter at 5.5 weeks and knew he would probably be our puppy, but we forgot a camera and didn't have iPhones at the time :-( Once he was home he wouldn't stop moving long enough to take good pictures.

This one is around 10 weeks:









And this was at almost 5 weeks. I'm almost positive he's the one on the left, but it's so hard to tell when I can't see all of the markings.









Puppy kisses! Again on the left, about 3 weeks old here:


----------



## AkCrimson (Oct 12, 2011)

I love this thread!! 

I don't have pictures of Havoc as a baby since I adopted him at 9 months.










But here is Bowser and his brothers as little pups <3


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 4, 2011)

What cute puppies!!

This is Lola







[/IMG]

This is Buster







[/IMG]


----------



## Jen2010 (Feb 12, 2013)

Aww, puppies are so cute 

Here's Pepper:


----------



## missPenny (Oct 2, 2012)

Here's Penny's


----------



## Kayla_Nicole (Dec 19, 2012)

Widdle bebe Alannah *Squeeee*

















Pumpkins are yummy, she says


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Leeo and Blu Boy ... 10 weeks old










Leah Lu .... 9 weeks old










Eddee when I got him from the shelter ... approximately 9 - 10 months old










Abbylynn when I adopted her from the shelter/rescue at 5 months old ....


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

Since you said new arrival photos are just as good....










This is Meeko when I first met him. His fur looked terrible lol! They had filled a garbage bag full of his matted fur, and he had bald patches from malnourishment (puppy mills >=( ) so he looked very scraggly and dirty. I had originally come in looking to adopt his brother (who was much cuter in photos at first tbh), but all I saw was this lightning fast soot ball that turned out to be little Meeko, and I fell in love haha. He has fur growing back in certain areas now, but he still has bald patches on his neck and chest 

Aaaand the first morning at my house (January 1st, 2013!!)










He looks much better now  (This is for comparison for his fur)


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Jasper 6 weeks old.

















Jasper 9 weeks old.


----------



## kadylady (Sep 23, 2010)

Baby Luke, 12 weeks.










Zoey's adoption picture, 5 months old.


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Nov 12, 2011)

Here's Charlie 8 weeks:


























And Juno at 12 weeks (I think):

















And we don't have any photos of our 13 year old Bichon/Poodle. At least none I can find ):


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Oh gosh, I love seeing all these puppy pics!

Adopted Kaytu when she was a year and 8 months, so no baby pics. She was also skiiiinny.
















Have tons of Denali though 

Far right under her momma's chest









6 weeks, visiting the litter









First family photo, 8 weeks


















Always a favorite, 9 weeks









3 months









3.5 months, her best GSD impression with those ears


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

Wee Hamilton


















OH THE CANKLES! I miss those cankles! He was really hard to photograph as a puppy because he never stopped moving and/or biting and/or peeing.


----------



## sharpei (Mar 15, 2013)

this is awesome I love this. so many darned cute puppies and beautiful older dogs. thanks for sharing guys this is my stress reliever thread. I'm going through a fair amount of stress at work and I keep coming back to this thread after work to help relieve it. keep em coming you guys are saving my sanity.


----------



## melaka (Mar 31, 2010)

I've posted baby Buffy pics before, but don't think I've posted these ones here:

Both around 9 weeks old.


















And one of my favorites from around 5 months old.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Benny .... my 4 week old Dobie/Rottie/Lab/Herder mix I rescued from death 2 years ago. All his littermates died outside in the extreme cold and snow. Long story. I re-homed him ... twice. 

He was soooo cute!!!! .... and came with issues.  He was mine for a while.




























10 months old ... in the picture below 










Benny Benny this year ... going on three years old below ......


----------



## Vicky88 (Jan 29, 2012)

Holly as a puppy, not sure of her age when these were taken.


----------



## AkCrimson (Oct 12, 2011)

This thread is making my crummy day better. Keep 'Em coming!


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

More Baby Leeo and Blu Boy .... 10 weeks old


----------



## troglodytezzz (Oct 19, 2010)

Here's Eppy!


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

12 or 13 weeks...a few days after I got her anyways.


----------



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

Mr. Lars as a wee pup:










and Mr. Ocean with Mr. Boats!


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

MrsBoats said:


> Mr. Lars as a wee pup:


Oh god. That's just ridiculous. (Rotts - top of the list of dogs I love and admire but would be a lousy owner for.)


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

Now I want a puppy.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

cookieface said:


> Now I want a puppy.


So do I. 

Don't tell Thud. Or Kylie. 

I've already got a call into my psychiatrist, because I've clearly GONE INSANE.


----------



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

CptJack said:


> Oh god. That's just ridiculous. (Rotts - top of the list of dogs I love and admire but would be a lousy owner for.)


Lars was the most adorable puppy...he was fuzzy and almost pixie like. It got him out of a lot of trouble. LOL

My mother in law was devastated that puppy Ocean wasn't fuzzy like puppy Lars was.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

MrsBoats said:


> Lars was the most adorable puppy...he was fuzzy and almost pixie like. It got him out of a lot of trouble. LOL
> 
> My mother in law was devastated that puppy Ocean wasn't fuzzy like puppy Lars was.


There is SOMETHING about a rottweiler puppy's face that just KILLS me, every time. Fuzzy definitely makes it even better, but they're all pretty awesome. Heck, the adults have the same effect. I think I missed the 'big and scary' memo, somewhere (though of course I'd never pester someone else's dog).


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Curbside Prophet said:


> 12 or 13 weeks...a few days after I got her anyways.



Awwwwwe ......... sooooo sweet!


----------



## Kibasdad (Jan 1, 2009)

633438055865870000 by bladerunnr40, on Flickr


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

Kibasdad said:


> 633438055865870000 by bladerunnr40, on Flickr


 Shiba Inu puppy  sooooo cute


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

my Mama TirCeo at about 3 mo (she's, now, 9 yrs)









Titch at birth...








and about 3 mo









Kilt at birth...








and about 3 mo


----------



## jaimemuffin (Jan 26, 2013)

This is my little munchkin, i dont have her yet though! 4 more weeks until i go and get her. ~2 weeks old in this pic.


----------



## katbou (Jan 24, 2012)

Love puppy pics. They are all adorable.









Cap, first night home.









A few weeks later.


----------

